# What style of Golden am I?



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought this would be fun for Monday. Take a look at the picture and share your opinion.

Oh, and if it helps the puppy is 6 weeks old.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is cute a box we can check??? 


I'm guessing he's a longer leaner build - more athletic , straight adult coat, not excessive undercoat and maybe doesn't fall under just one 'category' - probably a nice blend?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Is cute a box we can check???


Well, then that would be all the answers I would get!:laugh: He really is too cute. 

And he does land squarely in one particular category but I am not telling...yet.:wink2:


----------



## LaLeeMac (Apr 5, 2016)

I am new to the forum, and this is my first (maybe second!) response. Apologies if this is a double response! Turns out I wasn't signed in when I tried to respond at first.

I'm curious about the answer to the poll. My husband and I are in the process of finding a puppy to adopt. We lost our Golden 10 years ago. I've been doing a great deal of research on this forum re: breeders, puppies, clearances, training, resources, and I think it's safe to say that things have changed since we adopted our baby at 8 weeks 23 years ago! We also clearly got lucky! 

LJack, I have loved your photos and videos of your first litter. I actually contacted your original breeder because your dogs are so beautiful.

Looking forward to learning the answer to the poll. Thank you!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I was going to take a guess that it's one of Tilt's babies and thus in the American Show Lines category. After looking at the recent photos in your thread about the "First" litter I'm not sure. Tilt's puppies sure are cute.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> I was going to take a guess that it's one of Tilt's babies and thus in the American Show Lines category. After looking at the recent photos in your thread about the "First" litter I'm not sure. Tilt's puppies sure are cute.


Thank you, I think they are pretty cute too. 

But, this is not my puppy. 

As you can see he is different in several marked ways from my puppies and not the least is Tilt's are very pretty deep medium gold color.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful puppy,,,,I can't wait to hear......I'd take him home one way or another


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At that age and with that lighting, it'd be tough to tell, Laura.

I guessed American show because he has those thick little legs and the puppy coat.


----------



## LaLeeMac (Apr 5, 2016)

Megora, Thank you for the details in explanation in your comment, re: thick little legs. Would color of ears also be a clue? In my reading, I am wondering if color of puppy ears can be a precipitating factor in their adult coat fur to come.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LaLeeMac said:


> Megora, Thank you for the details in explanation in your comment, re: thick little legs. Would color of ears also be a clue? In my reading, I am wondering if color of puppy ears can be a precipitating factor in their adult coat fur to come.


I wouldn't always bank on their adult color being exactly what you see on the ears. It's a tip - just as the tiny bit of color on their noses (the furry part) gives you a hint.... but sometimes the adults darken up in stages, and the ears darken up with the rest of the coat.

One of our guys was a blondie when he was a puppy... came from a field bred mom (Kiowa) and a show bred dad (Asterling). Between age 2 and 4, he darkened up to a very dark reddish gold (not red, just very dark gold). 

My blond boys were all pretty "white" as very young puppies. And got more yellow to medium golden as adults.

Our boy who was a definite reddish color - was dark gold as a puppy. 

Each of these dogs you could kinda predict their adult coloring by their parents. If one of the parents is reddish or darker gold, the med to dark colors are more likely with the puppies by the time they grow up. My opinion on that.


----------



## LaLeeMac (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you, Megora. Interesting about the nose fur. And biologically, it certainly makes sense that if there is a darker parent that the puppy would end up medium to darker.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, are we ever going to find out?


Max


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Well, are we ever going to find out?
> 
> 
> Max


Just checking here to find out too! :grin2:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

OK - today is the 2 week mark since this thread was started. Can we find out now? :grin2:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Happy Monday again! 
As the poll can continue to change, I have attached a screen shot below to have record for today.
It is interesting that there was not one category that was over 50%, though one was close. The top two categories were show lines, which this puppy is. He is all American. 
I hope to have the opportunity to photograph more of other breeders puppies in the future. I think this is fun. Also, I do not personally think there are that many differences between several of the styles. So it is fun to have people guess and see if they can pick out the style.


----------

